# توزيع الرشاشات القياسية ج1 ... كتاب باللغة العربية ... ما تريده هنا :)



## م. رياض النجار (25 أكتوبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

هذا هو الكتاب السابع عشر من سلسلة أعمال مكافحة الحريق التي عزمت على تدوينها

توزيع الرشاشات القياسية جزء أول

نص هذا الكتاب يعتمد على NFPA 13 إصدار 2013 .. إلا بعض النقاط القليلة

أرجو به وجه الله تعالى ..

وأرجو ممن يقرؤوه الدعاء ...

وأنا لا أجيز لأحد أخذ المعلومات من الكتاب للتربح والكسب


الكتب السابقة هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t450570.html​


----------



## hikal007 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## soad_2110 (25 أكتوبر 2014)

جهد مشكور وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك يامهندس رياض النجار


----------



## salama1429 (26 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## Nile Man (27 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (23 ديسمبر 2014)

مشكور أخي الكريم

بارك الله بكم


----------



## eng.adelabdelhafiz (2 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابو روزماري (4 مارس 2015)

طبعا سلسله جميله جدا بس يا ريت لو تقدر تضعها كلها في مرفيات في منشور واحد لاني مش قادر احصل علي بعض منها 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م. رياض النجار (4 مارس 2015)

ابو روزماري قال:


> طبعا سلسله جميله جدا بس يا ريت لو تقدر تضعها كلها في مرفيات في منشور واحد لاني مش قادر احصل علي بعض منها
> وجزاكم الله خيرا


كلها هنا

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t464859.html

@*ابو روزماري*​


----------



## ibrahimtawfick (4 مارس 2015)

م. رياض النجار 
مجهود أكثر من رائع.....جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك 
اللهم يا ودود فرج الهم والغم والبلاء عن أهل حمص.


----------

